
Three Reasons Why Twitter Will Not Index the Links You Share - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/three_reasons_why_twitter_will_not_index_the_links.php
======
garply
I mentioned this once or twice elsewhere today, but I actually just launched a
twitter link aggregator (that does index and analyze), would love some
feedback: <http://tweetlinx.com>

(using it via a twitter bot to aggregate / preview hacker news here:
<http://tweetlinx.com/hackernewslinx>)

------
rokhayakebe
1 reason: SPAM.

